# Expression



## Harry Koopman (Dec 26, 2022)

This is just a sigh, but I think recognizable. Doing orchestral writing 90 percent and synth writing about ten percent of my work in my DAW, every time I switch to synth writing I dearly miss in virtual synths the use of expression (CC11). It's unused most of the time, and I wonder why synth builders just don't attach the overal volume of a patch to this controller. Because I am so used to it... Of course there are always other ways to control or automate the volume of a track/region, that's not my point. But the most obvious way (CC11) is most of the time missing.


----------



## Tusker (Dec 27, 2022)

It really would be nice if some conventions were adopted across tools. Perhaps a breed of synths _will_ arrive which mirror orchestral behavior more tightly. Or patch developers could do it. After all synth makers have followed conventions like vibrato on cc 1. I’d like to see the behavior more closely blend with orchestral expression though, adding some different timbral characteristics as volume swells. But that’s just my particular peculiar taste. Perhaps a generalized standard for cc 11 will emerge for orchestral customers. What a good idea.👍


----------



## Stringtree (Dec 27, 2022)

I just fix it for them, myself. _Learn MIDI cc# automation, nudge pedal, save instrument._ Many MIDI controllers don't offer an expression cc input. Booo.


----------

